# Healthy problems



## Neselba (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello!

Long time I desired to be comportable especially on my health aspects because I'm thin and I want to stay fit between my body and within my age.
I'm confused If what kind of foods or vitamins to be taken.

Above all,I have a hiperacidity.Many times I can't eat in right time or sometimes I never eat for over long of two days and almost I eat once or twice a day.Maybe,it's the result now!
Loss of appetite to eat,weight loss"imagine,my weight is only 42 not balance with my age 21?"

This is what I suffer now.!!!What will I do to solve this health conflict?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2009)

Neselba said:


> Hello!
> 
> Long time I desired to be comportable especially on my health aspects because I'm thin and I want to stay fit between my body and within my age.
> I'm confused If what kind of foods or vitamins to be taken.
> ...



I suggest you not rely on a website for your answer.  See your doctor as soon as possible!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 15, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I suggest you not rely on a website for your answer.  See your doctor as soon as possible!



I'll second that!


----------



## linicx (Jun 19, 2009)

You need to see a doctor. You could try eating small amounts 6 -8 times daily. Foods like cabbage, peas, corn and onions may upset a sensitive stomach. The liquid Ensure you can buy in the grocery store is great because it tastes pretty good - at the least chocolate does - and you get the proper balance of vitamins and minerals. The Ensure along with some cooked veggies and baked potatoes and maybe come cottage cheese, and custard clear broth and jello during the day should not hurt you, 

You still need to see a doctor for a good physical and get the hyperacidity under control. Two days without food is not good at your age. IF you are not going to eat during two days then you need clear broth and jello. You need to eat something nutritional even if it is a wee small amount. A bland diet with no spicy or greasy food should start you on the way. Be very carefull of tomato, oranges and grapefruit.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 19, 2009)

There are inexpensive medications that effectively control stomach hyperacidity, such as ranitadine (the generic form of Zantac). Ask your doctor about prescribing something like that for you.


----------



## luvs (Jun 19, 2009)

i'd buy ensure & pedialyte. & see a physician!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire (Jul 4, 2009)

At the risk of sounding boring, time for a doctor.  But one obvious answer is to eat small meals regularly.  Your body certainly isn't meant to go days without food.  My friends who've had underweight, low appetite problems were helped by the ensure-type drinks and nutrition bars.  But they are elderly with many medical problems.  Your body was meant to be fueled by real food in the long run, not pills.  Vitamins are to supplement food, not replace it.


----------



## shubh (Jul 29, 2009)

There seems some other problem with you. The only way to gain weight whether it’s fat or muscle, is to consume more energy than you expend. The basis of any weight gain diet should contain nutritious, high calorie foods. Eat a variety of fruits and vegetables. Vitamins and minerals, fiber, water, alcohol and cholesterol… all very important to your health.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, see a doctor!!


----------



## luvs (Jul 29, 2009)

so you weigh 92.4 pounds, is 42 in kilograms? that's simply not enough, especially if you're tall. seen a doctor or dietician yet?


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 4, 2009)

This's serious problem. I strongly recommend you to see a doctor asap!!


----------



## olla86 (Aug 28, 2009)

Neselba said:


> Hello!
> 
> Long time I desired to be comportable especially on my health aspects because I'm thin and I want to stay fit between my body and within my age.
> I'm confused If what kind of foods or vitamins to be taken.
> ...


  I'm thin too and I can't gain weight in some way! May be it is heredity?..


----------



## mamunwmr (Sep 16, 2009)

please consult a good doctor


----------



## BH51 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm curious as to what it is you eat, when you eat? and do you eat because your hungry or filled compelled to eat because you think you need to?....what do you drink most of the time?...are you taking dietary supplements?....are you going to see a doctor?...do you smoke?...drink coffee?...do you work?...are you wanting to gain weight?...and if so..how much?....for years, I couldn't get off 135 lbs...well underweight for my height...I weigh 175 now...about were I should be...
Perhaps I can help.....................................................BH51


----------



## cookingexp (Nov 28, 2009)

My advice would be to have a regular diet daily without skipping even once. I have seen people asking for weight reduction but your case is opposite. You could try eating cookies and chocolates and other junk food but that would add unnecessary fat. So you need to have a consistent diet.


----------



## Constance (Nov 28, 2009)

In addition to the above advice, the following foods are fattening AND nutritious:  
Nuts, peanut butter, olive oil, sour cream, cheeses, whole milk, ice cream, eggs, potatoes (both white and sweet), pasta, rice, honey, whole grain breads and cereals, fruit and fruit juices, beer and wine...and at your age, a little sugar won't hurt you. Have a candy bar now and then!


----------

